# discrimination...



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Aunt Jemimah gets revenge.........yeah honey, she sho' does...uh huh...........

http://www.thefoxnation.com/culture/201 ... ite-farmer


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am glad they made this lady step down. Finally people are admitting reverse discrimination is happening in this nation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Discrimination occurs in white, black, and any other color people. However, they fired this woman for the wrong reasons. If you watch the whole tape you find that she learned that she should be helping all poor people. However, I think she should be helping everyone. It's clear she wanted to only help those who met her criteria of being poor. That isn't what the department of agriculture is for. She is clearly a socialist and doled our her help on her personal criteria. 
Listen to the audience in that tape. They are laughing themselves silly when she says she didn't want to help the white farmer. The people in the audience were the racist bigots.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman..... I agree her message was correct in helping all poor people. But the delivery was wrong! And that is why she was fired.

But her even saying or thinking (as she stated in her story) about if she will help this farmer based on he is white. She was unsure in her mind because he was white. Not because of the white farmers financial situation.

Lets put the context of her speech on the other foot. If white person would have stated (just like her)..... "I am on the phone with this black farmer and I don't know if I would help him because many other white farmers are losing farms as well"

How do you think the NAACP would have been on this subject? How do you think MSNBC would have covered this? There would have been outrage.

My problem is she brought up race in her speech....period.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But her even saying or thinking (as she stated in her story) about if she will help this farmer based on he is white. She was unsure in her mind because he was white. Not because of her situation.


I guess I don't see how her situation (whatever it was) has anything to do with it. She didn't do a very good job of explaining how she learned to look at it as poor vs rich, rather than white vs black. She was admitting to being racist in the past, but also explained getting over that. What she did admit in the end was that she was a person dedicated to redistribution of wealth.



> Lets put the context of her speech on the other foot. If white person would have stated (just like her)..... "I am on the phone with this black farmer and I don't know if I would help him because many other white farmers are losing farms as well"





> How do you think the NAACP would have been on this subject? How do you think MSNBC would have covered this? There would have been outrage.


Oh, without a doubt they would have gone bonkers. Unlike you and I Chuck they are racist. You could tell that by the laughs from the audience.



> My problem is she brought up race in her speech....period.


I wonder what those racists in the NAACP thought when she explained getting beyond her racism? I was more disappointed in her talking like a socialist. I wish more blacks would explain to the NAACP how not to be racist.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I wish more blacks would explain to the NAACP how not to be racist.


Wishful thinking!!! :beer:

Our country has been coming along nicely (not perfect) until we get this ******** for a president who doesn't know what race he is. He has divided the people but at the same time has pulled out people that are true racist, all colors, religions, etc. people that where afraid to say what they really think. Now they think they can say/do anything with no problem. At least now people in general can read between the lines more easily and see the descrimination.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> But her even saying or thinking (as she stated in her story) about if she will help this farmer based on he is white. She was unsure in her mind because he was white. Not because of her situation.
> 
> I guess I don't see how her situation (whatever it was) has anything to do with it. She didn't do a very good job of explaining how she learned to look at it as poor vs rich, rather than white vs black. She was admitting to being racist in the past, but also explained getting over that. What she did admit in the end was that she was a person dedicated to redistribution of wealth.


Plainsman....what I meant was the white farmers situation. I changed that in my original post.

But i agree on the redistribution of wealth thing. Why would anyone want to work hard if they don't get the benefits of working harder in the end?

Our society right now has shifted to work as little as possible. You can see it in the work ethic of kids today. Some don't get it. I help out with my local high school football team. I see and hear kids say... Why should I work harder in the weight room or on speed drills. I played just fine last year. That mentality is killing our nation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> this ******** for a president


********, towel head, are not politically correct. It's actually a small sheet, so the correct terminology is "little sheet heads". Your welcome.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I stand corrected! :rollin: :beer:


----------

